# Found a lump on Teddy



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

In addition to Dakota, we have a 12.5 year old Chihuahua/Pomeranian and he has a lump on his front that has been there for years and is just a fatty tumor. Last night though I was petting him and found a very soft, movable lump on his rib that is the size of a golf ball. It doesn't bother him at all but I'm in a panic about it. Teddy acts completely normal so I don't think it hurts him but I'm worried. Do yu think it is possible for it to be another fatty tumor?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Please take Teddy to your Vet as soon as possible.
One of my Goldens recently had two. Biopsies were taken. Fortunately, it isn't Cancer but if they grow, she may need surgery.


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

One of my little boys had a lump on his side thought it was cancer but vet said it was just from being hit by one of the other boys may get bigger but went away. I would also go to vet asap to have it checked so many things it could be and it will help your wellbeing also. Good Luck:crossfing


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Please post results.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That's exactly where Chance's lump was. It was a fatty tumor. It was kind of soft and I could move it around. Have it checked out anyway, but from your description, it does sound like what Chance has.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Don't take a chance!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I definitely am not going to take a chance...I am planning on calling our vet first thing tomorrow morning to bring him in and get it looked at. His first lump was biopsied so I am assuming this one will also be. I just hope and pray it is another fatty tumor.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper was full of lumps and bumps and they were all fatty tumors. I'm hoping Teddy's is just another one too.

Copper was a 65 pound golden so the size of their bodies is quite different, but he had many the size of golf balls and some much larger.

Good luck at the vet's.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

The vet initially thought it was a lipoma but when he did the needle aspiration there was some blood so he sent it out to be biopsied. Keeping my fingers crossed that it is all good.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Maggie (RIP) had several lumps as she aged. The vet tested several but they all came back clean. Try not to worry.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm trying not to worry but the vet seemed a bit more concerned when he got blood in the needle aspirate. I sure hope they call today!


----------

